# Ein mahnendes Beispiel



## Zacky (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo liebe Forianer...

Das es in den letzten Tagen doch immer wieder zu Besatzfragen mit Kois und deren angesprochener Teichgröße gekommen ist, möchte ich an dieser Stelle mal ein Foto hochladen.

Auf diesem Foto sieht man leider ganz deutlich, was die Haltung in viel zu kleinen Teichen verursachen kann. Auch dieser Koi wurde als Junior in einen kleinen Teich gehalten und nun nach 5 Jahren sieht es dann leider so aus. 

 

Der Fisch lebt jetzt seit diesem Frühjahr bei mir im Teich, da er für seinen Vorbesitzer zu groß wurde. 

Daher die Bitte an alle Koi-Interressenten im Planungsstadium*....große Teiche mit ordentlichem Volumen und entsprechender Tiefe...*:beten:beten:beten:beten*...und das von Anfang an...*

Wenn die Koi erst einmal Verwachsungen bekommen, und gerade im jungen Stadium, ist das für's Alter nicht förderlich ~ aber dann wird es erst sichtbar...:?

DANKE


----------



## bayernhoschi (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein mahnendes Beispiel*

Hallo Zacky,
ich hoffe die Leute verstehen durch deinen Beitrag was sie den Fischen antun :beten
Danke dafür.
Und leibe Koiinteressenten: Informieren, Nachfragen und Tipps auch beherzigen!
Nur bitte nicht in der Tierabtl. im Baumarkt!!!!!


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein mahnendes Beispiel*

Danke fürs zeigen - vielleicht kann Mandy ja auch noch mal ihr "Adoptivkind" zeigen.


----------



## lotta (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein mahnendes Beispiel*

Wie groß /klein, war denn der ursprüngliche Teich, dieses armen Kerlchens?


----------



## Zacky (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein mahnendes Beispiel*

Der Teich war vielleicht 3m lang, 1m breit und und knapp 40cm tief. Es war so ein ganz formales eckiges Becken. Der frühere Halter war auch eher unwissend über Koi und deren späterer Größe, er hat wenigstens reagiert ~ aber leider für den Großen einfach zu spät. :? 

Nun denn, fast vergeben und vergessen...vielleicht hilft es doch dem einen oder anderen User unsere Sichtweisen und Erklärungen in Bezug auf die Koihaltung zu verstehen...:beten


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein mahnendes Beispiel*

Na davon kann ich auch ein Lied singen 

Hab ja letztes Jahr auch 2 Koi entgegengenommen, die sage und schreibe 14Jahre in einer "kleinen" Fertigteichschale gelebt haben.
Okay, es fehlte ihnen außer an Platz und Koifutter nichts ... 

 

Der Teich war sehr schön und liebevoll angelegt ... aber eben nicht für Koi geeignet.
An der tiefsten Stelle, da wo die Seerose steht, war der Teich geschätzte 60cm tief und die Tiefzone nur merklich größer als ein großer Seerosentopf im Umfang.
Jahrelanges um diesen Topf im Kreis schwimmen, hat der armen Paula ein krümmes Rückrat eingebracht.

     
(sorry für die schlechte Quali, Bilder wurden mit einem Handy gemacht)

Wie gesagt, ein sehr schönes Fleckchen Teich ... aber nicht für Koi!!!

Mandy

PS: Peter (der unbeschadet war) und Paula gehts mittlerweile in meinem Koigerechten Teich hervorragend


----------



## Dr.J (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein mahnendes Beispiel*

Es sollte auch als mahnendes Beispiel für alle Teichbesitzer dienen, die ihre andere Fische wie __ Goldfisch und Co. in viel zu kleinen Becken halten!!

Jeder sollte sich fragen ob, er/sie sein/ihr gesamtes Leben auf 5 qm verbringen möchte, ohne die Möglichkeit zu haben, es mal und wenn auch nur für Minuten, zu verlassen.

 für's Einstellen.


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein mahnendes Beispiel*

Moin,

ich hab das Thema mal oben in der Rubrik festgepinnt, damit Ihr es alle schnell wiederfindet, wenn Ihr es jemandem zeigen müsst!


----------



## muh.gp (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein mahnendes Beispiel*

Hallo Jürgen,

Bin verwirrt... Irgendwie weichen die Angaben zu Überbesatz unheimlich auseinander.... In einem anderen Thread lese ich 500 l je __ Goldfisch, schaue ich in Dein Profil, lese ich 3000 l und darin 10 Goldfische, 6 __ Moderlieschen, 3 Shubunkins, 1 Sonnenbarsch... Du hast einen fast gleichen Besatz wie ich in meinem Terrassenteich, aber sind unsere Becken jetzt zu voll?

Wie gesagt, ich bin verwirrt.... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Dr.J (2. Juli 2013)

Hi Holger,
Die Angaben in meinem Profil sind nicht mehr aktuell. Muss ich demnächst mal ändern. Danke für den Hinweis. Die 500 Liter pro __ Goldfisch sollten möglichst eingehalten werden. Hab inzwischen auch nur noch 2 erwachsene Goldfische und 5 Jungfische. Der Sonnenbarsch ist auch noch drin. Diesen Besatz versuche ich so zu halten. 

VG
Jürgen

Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk 2

EDIT: Profil aktualisiert


----------



## FlauaPaua (10. Sep. 2014)

Uiuiuiuiui. 500Liter/pro __ Goldfisch ??
Ich bin gerade in der Vorplanungsphase und wollte auch Goldies reinhaben, aber dann muss der Teich ja riesig werden 
Oder es passen nur 3 rein...


----------



## Michael H (10. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

Dann Plan lieber jetzt schon mal etwas Größer , weil aus 3 werden ganz schnell 10 - 30 - 60 usw.


----------



## Patrick K (10. Sep. 2014)

Hallo



> dann muss der Teich ja riesig werden



äääääähhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmm ja

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Sep. 2014)

Naja, bisschen pauschal das ganze.
1 __ Goldfisch der 10-30 Jahre (bis 35 cm) in einem Teich lebt, sollte schon 500 Liter haben. Zwei dann 1000 L, 4 dann 2000L, 10 dann 5000 Liter ?...... . Irgendwann ist es aber wohl so, dass bei einem größeren Teich, mehr Fische gehalten werden können, wenn man durch Filterung und Fütterung die Lebensumstände verbessert. Irgendwann wird der Schwimmraum weniger wichtig und nur Wasserqualität und Futterangebot bestimmen die Anzahl. Davonausgehend das Goldfische Schwarmfische sind und ein funktionierender Schwarm bei 7 Tieren anfängt, sollte man keine Goldfische in einem Teich unter  3-4 m³ (also 3000-4000 Liter) planen.

Andersrum haben die ältesten bekannten Goldfische (ca. 40J) unter eher bescheidenen Umständen Ihr Alter geschaft. Wennig Platz, bescheiden gefüttert, kein Rumgebumse und keine Artgenossen.
Böse Stimmen sagen das das Durchschnitsalter von Goldfischen bei 1,5 Jahren liegt.1Jahr bis Sie verkauft werden und dann noch ca. 6 Monate bei dem neuen Besitzer.

Es gibt geeignetere Fische für kleine Teich. __ Moderlieschen oder in Farbe dann Goldelritzen.


----------



## LilRainbow (12. Apr. 2017)

Zu dem Thema muss man aber leider auch sagen das teichbesitzer und Zoo Fachmärkte daran schuld sind  

Habe einen kleinen Teich mit etwas 5000 Liter und damals 2 shubukin und 2 kleine Kois gekauft mit etwa 9cm 

Und ich wurde damals im Zoo Baum Nürnberg nicht gefragt welchen Teich ich habe oder ich die halten kann.

Allerdings bin ich ja nicht blöd gewesen und hatte dann nach 2 Jahren das Glück das das Koi Paradies meines Nachbarn fertig geworden ist so konnte ich meine 2 dann in ein 60.000 Liter Koi High Tech Becken abgeben. Und sie nach 6 Jahren mit 62 cm beobachten da hab ich ich gleich toll gefühlt. 

Nur leider hat er diesen Winter 23 Koi verloren unter anderem meinen 2 keine Ahnung warum aber in Bayern bzw Oberpfalz starben bei vielen Nachbarn einige Koi teilweise kompletter Besatz 

Und gleichzeitig selbst angeregt jetzt größer zu bauen


----------



## Teich4You (12. Apr. 2017)

LilRainbow schrieb:


> Nur leider hat er diesen Winter 23 Koi verloren


Dann war der Teich wohl doch nicht so Koi-High-Tech. 

Sollte für dich ein mahnendes Beispiel sein, wenn man nicht mal den Grund gefunden hat.


----------



## LilRainbow (12. Apr. 2017)

Also ich als mehr oder weniger unwissend habe da eine Vermutung.. 

High tech ist er schon hat nen selbstreinigenden Riesen TF über kosten brauch ich da nicht reden und das teuerste vom teuersten verbaut. 

Was er falsch gemacht hat War das er die pumpe komplett ausgemacht hat über dem Winter und dieser Winter War sehr wechselhaft warme Woche und am Wochenende eisschicht die Fische hatten sich weder bei ihm noch bei anderen rechtzeitig in den tiefen Bereich verkrochen.

Und wie ich hier gelernt habe läuft im Winter bei euch die pumpe in geringer Leistung ?


----------



## Teich4You (12. Apr. 2017)

LilRainbow schrieb:


> Und wie ich hier gelernt habe läuft im Winter bei euch die pumpe in geringer Leistung ?


Das würde ich nicht verallgemeinern wollen.
Da hat jeder so sein Konzept.

Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, wie ich es machen würde.
Filteranlage bei reinem Koiteich (Koibecken) würde ich durchlaufen lassen.
Von mir aus auch gedrosselt.
Teich wird abgedeckt und ist beim Bau isoliert worden.
Mit einem Heizer würde ich dafür sorgen, dass die Temp nicht unter 7 Grad, schlimmstenfalls 4 Grad sinkt.
Eine Belüftung ist ganzjährig am laufen und würde sowieso dafür sorgen, dass keine Eisdecke entsteht.
Wenn es Richtung Frühjahr geht, also jetzt im Grunde würde ich zusehen, dass man die Temperaturabfälle Nachts vermeidet und da gegensteuert. Gerade nach dem doch kälteren Winter und den warmen Tagen jetzt, ist das Gift für die Koi, wenn es plötzlich rauf und runter geht. Ohne Abdeckung und Heizung keine Chance würde ich sagen. EMS und solche Sachen werden wahrscheinlich in den nächsten Wochen noch vermehrt in den Foren auftauchen. Man will es nicht hoffen, aber die ersten Infektionen usw. sieht man jetzt schon bei einigen.

Also wenn man das teuerste vom teuersten verbaut hat, wundere ich mich, dass er keine Heizung, keine Belüftung und keine Abdeckung hatte.
Wie auch immer, man muss gucken wie man es selbst machen würde und du baust, oder planst ja gerade.
Da kann man noch viel machen bevor es zu spät ist.
Ich gehe davon aus das du meine Doku auch mal gelesen hast.
Da merkt man ganz gut, wie ich mehr und mehr Dinge eingeplant habe, die vorher nicht berücksichtigt waren.
Das lag einfach daran, das ich mehr Teiche besucht habe, mehr Gespräche geführt habe und dadurch einfach zu anderen Ansichten gekommen bin.


----------



## LilRainbow (12. Apr. 2017)

Deswegen bin ich ja bei euch und lass mir Tipps geben und baue nicht einfach drauf los


----------



## Teich4You (12. Apr. 2017)

LilRainbow schrieb:


> Deswegen bin ich ja bei euch und lass mir Tipps geben und baue nicht einfach drauf los


Kannst ja schon mal anfangen zu graben. Da kann man nicht viel falsch machen und es dauert.


----------



## LilRainbow (12. Apr. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Kannst ja schon mal anfangen zu graben. Da kann man nicht viel falsch machen und es dauert.



Doch kann man ^^ in meinem Fall wäre dann noch keine Folie drinnen weil ich nicht verkleben kann ^^ und dann steht Wasser in der Grube und das wäre nicht so toll :'D


----------



## Teich4You (12. Apr. 2017)

Ist doch nur Wasser... 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/26600636420_d3187c13b9_k-jpg.162821/


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Apr. 2017)

LilRainbow schrieb:


> Und wie ich hier gelernt habe läuft im Winter bei euch die pumpe in geringer Leistung ?



Volle Kraft voraus!


----------



## Teichfreund77 (12. Apr. 2017)

Man darf das wohl nicht so sehen, für 1 __ Goldfisch 500l für 2 1000l und so weiter.
Die ersten 1000l würde ich schon mal für die Pflanzen einplanen und dann den Fischbesatz der Teichgröße.
ab 5000l Goldfische ab 10000l Kois und dann muss man schauen wie viel Kilo Fisch  in den Teich passen.
Dann muss man schauen wie die Wasserwerte sind, Technik muss dann ausreichend sein.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Apr. 2017)

Hi Teichfreund,

eben. Selbst wenn man nur 1000l pro __ Goldfisch ansetzt. Es sind schließlich auch Gruppenfische die auch als Gruppe von 8-10 Tieren gehalten werden sollen. Da kommen dann Summasumarum selbst für Goldfischhaltung als allerunterste Grenze Teiche mit mindestens 10.000l Inhalt raus


----------



## Xanthi (27. Aug. 2017)

Hallo, selbstverständlich habt Ihr recht mit Teichmindestgrössen. Aber ist es Euch nicht auch schonmal so ergangen. dass ein vor 20 Jahren gepflanzter Baum zu groß wurde? Den kann man schneiden. Aber was machen mit zu großen Fischen. Zu viele Goldfische kann man jährlich verschenken, aber ein großer Koi? Wem geben? Wie transportieren? Mal zur Anregung: Ein weiteres Thema aufnehmen im Forum, vielleicht 'Fischflohmarkt' mit entsprechenden Hinweisen zur Vorgehensweise? User könnten dort ihre Fische anbieten, andere Ihre Aufnahmebereitschaft anzeigen.

Sylvia


----------



## Teich4You (27. Aug. 2017)

Große koi werden laufend privat verkauft. Nur nicht so oft hier im Forum.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Aug. 2017)

Xanthi schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Thema aufnehmen im Forum, vielleicht 'Fischflohmarkt'


Dafür gibt es doch den Biete Bereich.


----------



## veloxi (27. Juli 2020)

Hallo, ich habe ein Teich mit 7000 Litern, darin 5 Koi 40 bis 60 cm. Wenn dann die Wasserqualität stimmt,  sollte das funktionieren! Bei mir funktioniert es seit 12 Jahren mit einem Koiverlust (Bauchwassersucht) 
Dann habe ich schon vor Jahren diesen Beitrag geschaut 





Was der Herr dort beschreibt habe ich mit aller Liebe und Fürsorge beherzigt. 
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## teichinteressent (27. Juli 2020)

Darf ich dich mal nach den Dimensionen deines Teiches fragen?

5000 Liter sind nicht groß und/oder nicht tief.


----------



## Teich4You (27. Juli 2020)

Eine Indoorhaltung ist machbar. Auch auf engen Raum.
Irgendwann sollte man so einen Koi aber auch mal in den Teich auswildern.
Einfach weil er es verdient hat


----------



## veloxi (27. Juli 2020)

Hallo #Teichinterresent#
Mein Teich ist 5m ×3m mit verschiedenen Tiefzonen. 1,8 m  /  0,8m   /   0,2m 
7000 Liter Volumen


----------



## koichteich (28. Juli 2020)

Moin veloxi,
Dein Profil gibt 5500l bei 16m2 Oberfläche an, dann sagst du er sei 1.8m tief an einer Stelle. Wie groß ist diese denn?
Gruß, Andreas


----------



## veloxi (5. Aug. 2020)

koichteich schrieb:


> Moin veloxi,
> Dein Profil gibt 5500l bei 16m2 Oberfläche an, dann sagst du er sei 1.8m tief an einer Stelle. Wie groß ist diese denn?
> Gruß, Andreas


Das ist richtig, das war geschätzt. Später habe ich mittels einer Wasseruhr den richtigen Inhalt gemessen


----------

